# Spook's Art Hell



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 5, 2017)

So even though I'm hella new to the forums I... really like sharing my art n stuff aha! Granted I probably should be uploading more to my FA account but gotta take things one step at a time! Anywho! This is where I'll be putting some of my art/doodles that I've done! Maybe a few WIPS too who knows!

So with that being said! Time to get things started! Throwing it under a Spoiler because uh.. it might be a little long?


Spoiler






























​


----------



## Eiliakins (Dec 5, 2017)

Ohhh, that's a fun style you have there! I especially like those bluescale and redscale pictures! There's something so charm about there long and thing necks and limbs. : D The face in the blue one is really fun too!


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 5, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Ohhh, that's a fun style you have there! I especially like those bluescale and redscale pictures! There's something so charm about there long and thing necks and limbs. : D The face in the blue one is really fun too!



Aahh thank you!! ;v; I have an affinity for drawing odd proportions n whatnot. Iunno why? It just seems more fun to me and gives me a chance to really give a character some extra uniqueness to them! The nerd in the bluescale image is Maestro! He's a fun demon character of mine that I love so so much!! That image was actually really fun and challenging since it was a color palette request! Which are always one of my favorite things to take part in! c:


----------



## Eiliakins (Dec 5, 2017)

Ohhh, that's cool! I like odd proportions too but I always get the urge to do semi-reaslistic unless I'm making chibis. XD It nice to see others do it though! And ohhh, a demon! I'm a sucker for demon characters. That explains the second Maestro picture with the smoke too. : D And what a great palette the requester picked out too! It suits Maestro to a T!


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 5, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Ohhh, that's cool! I like odd proportions too but I always get the urge to do semi-reaslistic unless I'm making chibis. XD It nice to see others do it though! And ohhh, a demon! I'm a sucker for demon characters. That explains the second Maestro picture with the smoke too. : D And what a great palette the requester picked out too! It suits Maestro to a T!



boy I know that feeling so much but at the same time I'm not the best at semi-realistic lmao xD Maybe someday but for now I'm plenty happy with how my style is looking! Haha! If you like demons then you might love almost all of my characters! Majority of them are demons and literally all of the ones posted here are in said category! 

Oui! Maestro is all about the pastel colors and blue is certainly the best fitting color for him! The crazy multicolored character under Maestro's first image is actually his full blood brother, Sugar Hype! They both share the same ability to be able to change colors whenever they want but only Maestro keeps a constant look


----------



## Eiliakins (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh yes, demons are so much fun! You can just make them anything you want and give them wild skills and backstories. :> So much room for creativity! Monster demons? Cute demons? Anything goes! 

And ohhhh, I was wondering what the deal with the rainbow-noodle was. XD Thank goodness it can change colours though. I'd prolly lose my mind if I had a character with such complex markings that should always be drawn the same way! Then again, I'm that person who always gives her characters needlessly detailed armour which makes me cry when I have to draw it again so eh.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 5, 2017)

Your art is truly special. You have a gift!


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

Eiliakins said:


> Oh yes, demons are so much fun! You can just make them anything you want and give them wild skills and backstories. :> So much room for creativity! Monster demons? Cute demons? Anything goes!
> 
> And ohhhh, I was wondering what the deal with the rainbow-noodle was. XD Thank goodness it can change colours though. I'd prolly lose my mind if I had a character with such complex markings that should always be drawn the same way! Then again, I'm that person who always gives her characters needlessly detailed armour which makes me cry when I have to draw it again so eh.



They are!! It's even more fun since I'm trying to work on a webcomic that pertains around 5 demons (Who is everyone currently posted here save for Hallow and Aces, the grumpy lookin cat. They're more side characters) Each of them has their own ridiculous skill and talent that somehow works well with the others! But at the same time the four of five are also related in a half sibling sort of way. And they sorta.. get along.. lmao

Yep! Sugar Hype is a huge mess but he's fun! I call him a mood ring disaster since his colors change along with his mood or depending on what abilities he's using. Trust me though, I was just about short of crying when I finished that image of him. Those colors do something to you after you stare at them long enough @~@



Open_Mind said:


> Your art is truly special. You have a gift!



Ahh thank you friendo!! ;v;


----------



## SarcasticSpook (Dec 6, 2017)

Super hella sketchy WIP of my favorite oc ship

Been a while since I did anything for Nightmare Fuel that was cute so this is super fun to work with! There's some things that need to be fixed n whatnot but eh





get yourself a boyfriend with four arms so he can hug you AND hold the book you're reading


----------

